# First Computer Build



## Krafter (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys, this is my first time building a computer, and I need some tips   . Though, I am on a bit of a budget (due to buying a car as well), I do game alot though, so I want to get the best I can for the price. Also, I live in New Zealand so prices are generally more expensive than Newegg etc..

Well anyway, so far I have:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - $134+
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-M61P-S3 Socket AM2 ATX - $156
VIDEO: ---
RAM: G.Skill 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2-800 - $199
HDD: Seagate 320GB 7200RPM SATA 3Gb/s 16MB - $113
PSU: ---
CASE: ---


How does this look so far? I chose an AMD over Intel because it looks like AMD is a fair bit cheaper in dual core. As for the video card, has anyone got any suggestions, I was thinking of a X1650Pro or possibly a Geforce 7950GT. The PSU and case I should be able to find something nice somewhere.

The Monitor and keyboard/mouse I have already. Also, the OS. I was thinking of maybe Vista, but I'm not too sure about the compatibility for alot of games. I may just wait until later (though I really wanted to play Halo 2   ). So I may just go with XP Pro.

So what do you guys think so far? Any tips and suggestions and throughly welcome.
Thanks.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

Although the AMD processors are cheaper, i would still go with Intel. Amd can't overclock half as well as Intel processors can, and if you really want an awesome gaming computer, i'd say thats want you might want to look into. Also, I would trust Intel over AMD any day for possible errors in manufacturing and processor life, both overclocked and the original clock.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

The rest of the comp looks good though, I'd go with the 7950GT, its a good card. Go with cooler master, they make awesome cases, especially for keeping your computer cool. The Centurion 5 CAC-T05 is definately one of there best. Go for a 550W PSU, thats about all you'll need id say. The parts aren't all that expensive, and are great for gaming in bang for your buck.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## NewbieBuilder (May 27, 2007)

The ram seems extremely expensive O-o...

If you live in the U.S, here I believe it's the same ram but $100 cheaper...

And, I don't really trust Vista yet, so I'd say you should go with WinXP Pro but then thats just personal opinion.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 27, 2007)

Yeah but the prices on the site he is referring to are in $NZ, Newegg is the american dollar only


----------



## Krafter (May 27, 2007)

Yeah the prices are in NZD, sorry forgot to mention. The ram is about $41 NZD more than the Newegg one.

As for the processor, which Intel one would you suggest thats roughly the same price as the X2 4200? As every little bit counts as I don't have to much cash right now   .

The video card, I have to go with a...
Radeon X1650PRO 512MB - $180

The case I had a look for, though I might try and find a cheaper case.
Cooler Master (CAC-T05) Centurion 5 Silver - $115

So far, it comes to $897 NZD, which is about $650 USD.

Also, what additional cooling would I need?

Thanks.


----------



## Judas (May 27, 2007)

Intel Core 2 Duo E4400  its better than the  4200+. if i were you i would be looking at vista and a dx10 vid card


----------



## Krafter (May 28, 2007)

I've been doing a bit more research, and I may get an Intel instead.

Possibly the E4300 for about $170+. BUT, if I can really stretch, I may go for the E6320 for $225 or so. Otherwise, I'll either just stick with the 4200+, or hover down to the 3800+ for about $100+. Not too sure yet.

As for the GPU, I got a couple choices, depending on how much I can exactly spend. The Geforce 7600GT doesn't look to bad for $150+. Radeon X1650PRO for $175+ might be nice, or I could stretch even more and grab a Geforce 7900GS for $215+.

Also, would it be better to get the E6320 and get a cheaper GPU?

Cheers.


----------



## Krafter (May 28, 2007)

Also, this case with PSU looks nice:
Raidmax Ninja ATX Mid Tower Case/520W PSU +12V1=20A, +12V2=17A. And has three fans for $194.

Though, I've heard PSU's that come with cases usually aren't the best.

Ram: G.Skill 2x1GB DDR2-800 5-5-5-15 Dual $190


----------



## Sovereign (May 28, 2007)

Flamingsupernova said:


> Also, I would trust Intel over AMD any day for possible errors in manufacturing and processor life, both overclocked and the original clock.



Then you definitely have misplaced trust...

Anyhow, to the OP... If you can get a Geforce 7600GT for less than the X1650PRO, then by all means *DO IT*. The 7600GT is by far and away a better video card. Also, with the current generation of mainstream CPUs, do not short yourself on the video card as in most cases, a faster processor isn't going to be enough to make up for the lack of horsepower in the graphics department.

As a current owner of an X2 4200+, I currently have mine OC'ed to 6000+ speeds and I still have plenty of headroom for more. This more than puts this processor on *equal terms* with an E6600. This is all on stock volts and multi. I can attest to the AM2 X2 line having plenty of life left in it and is more than ideal for todays uses. Going with anything in the Intel camp right now is just throwing money down the drain needlessly. Your not going to be blown away by starting up your favorite game or whatever by having a new Intel chip versus using a tried and true duel core AM2, and thats the truth of the matter. For all those people who are thinking that I'm using a "_fanboi_" mentality, I'll even go as far as to state that your going be just fine with even a newer Pentium D for most things...


----------



## Krafter (May 28, 2007)

Okay, cool. I decided to keep to AMD, so hows this:

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2GHz AM2 = $145
MOBO: MSI K9N Neo-F Socket AM2 ATX = $146
GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce 7600GT PCI-E 256MB GDDR3 = $215
HDD: Seagate 320GB 7200RPM 16MB SATA2 3.0GB/S = $142
RAM: G.SKILL 2GB KIT (2X1GB) DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-15 = $181
CASE+PSU: Raidmax Ninja Tower Case Black/520W PSU +12V1=20A/+12V2=17A = $205
DVDWRITER: LITE-ON 20x SATA DUAL DVDRW 20+R/20-R = $65
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Home + SP2 OEM = $135

It comes to $1250 NZD, which is about $910 USD.
First, with the Motherboard, I've read on Newegg somewhere in one of the reviews that it requires 1.5V Ram, but the one I've chosen is 1.8V. Will it still work, do I have to just change a few things etc.?

And also, would I need any extra cooling? The Case I chose has 3 fans already. Thanks.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 28, 2007)

Looks like a good computer, but the floppy seems a bit expensive - $20? what will you even use it for? Just go to a second hand shop, or if you can, a computer market. They're usually about $10 there. If you could afford it, maybe get 800mHz Ram, its not neccesary, but makes a nice change, and overclocks higher ( at same latency of course)


----------



## Krafter (May 28, 2007)

Oh, your right I don't think I really even need a Floppy Drive, so I got rid of that and put the 800 instead for $20 more.

The only thing though, will the cooling already with the Case be good enough, or should I invest in some other aftermarket cooling?
Cheers.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 28, 2007)

Krafter said:


> Oh, your right I don't think I really even need a Floppy Drive, so I got rid of that and put the 800 instead for $20 more.
> 
> The only thing though, will the cooling already with the Case be good enough, or should I invest in some other aftermarket cooling?
> Cheers.


An intake and an exhaust of 120mm (or 92mm if they won't fit) will do. Get an Arctic Cooling 64 Pro on that processor too. That 7600GT seems awfully expensive even with your currency taken into consideration. Shop around a bit to see if you can get a better deal.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (May 28, 2007)

It works out to be pretty much the same price in australia for the 7600GT, so don't fret, and maybe look at some powerful coolers for some powerful overclocking.
If you dont need it to be extreme, and like the quiet for F@H at night, or downloading, then get a zalman. They're not too expensive and are really quiet. If you want extreme cooling, (where you can still have quiet aswell), look at the Thermalright Ultra 120, or maybe scythe infinity. anyway, there are lots of different coolers that any online shop will have, or even a computer store near you will order in for you
good luck


----------



## DrunkenMafia (May 28, 2007)

hey krafter,

that 7600gt is way tooooooo expensive bro, I am in aussie and they are still heaps cheaper than that, have you had a look at the 8600gt, I am pretty sure they are around that price..  

If I were you I would get a vcard off ebay or something and get it sent over there... I know you can buy 7600gt online here for like 145..  Remember they are getting quite old now, they still perform ok but a little old.

I have seen 7900gs here for 175 online too... that would be better...

I really think you would be gettin takin for a ride payin that for a 7600.....

Look around


----------



## Krafter (May 28, 2007)

Well having a look around a bit I've found better prices  .

I can get a 7600GT for about $170, the 8600GT for $210 and the 7900GS for $240, all Palit. How much noticeable difference between them would you say there was? As I may grab one of the other two.

Also, I can get a X2 3800 for $110, or a 4200 for $150. Is it worth paying $40 more for it or just get 3800?

Thanks guys.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 28, 2007)

If you can, buy an aftermarket power supply. The things that usually ship with cases are known to burn out within a week. Which would really be a shame considering you're dropping close to $1300 NZD on this build .


----------



## Krafter (May 29, 2007)

Hmmm....

- Athlon 64 X2 3800+ 2GHz AM2 = $112
- Gigabyte GA-M55SLI-S4 nVidia nForce4 SLI AM2 = $147
- Palit GeForce 7600GT PCI-E 256MB GDDR3 = $169
- Seagate 320GB 7200RPM 16MB SATA2 3.0GB/S = $123
- G.SKILL 2GB KIT (2X1GB) DDR2-800 CL5-5-5-15 = $187 OR Apacer 2GB KIT (2x1GB) DDR2-800 = $190 
- Task 550W PSU = $89 OR Silverstone 400W PSU +12V1=14A/+12V2=15A = $100
- Icute S901-5G1-BB Middle Tower Case 3 Fans = $107
- Asus Lightscribe SATA Black DVD+RW+R Dual Layer = $73
- Microsoft Windows XP Home + SP2 OEM = $130
- Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro Speed = $57

So how does that look now? Reasonable prices? Just with the PSU choice though, I could get a Task 550W PSU or a Silverstone 400W. The Task has better specs. for a lower price, but would it be better to get a better brand like the Silverstone one over it?


----------



## bruins004 (May 29, 2007)

Hey man
Take a look at this guide http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30822
It should help you out.

I would drop the X2 3800 to an X2 3600 Brisbane since it isnt much of a difference in speed (but is in price) and it OCs better.
I wouldnt go with an SLI board, since SLI is kind of a waste unless you go for the highest end hardware.
I would look at a Gigabyte DS3 board.

As for the video card you might be able to get an X1900GT or better for under $170.

DO NOT SKIMP ON THE PSU.
If it blows, your system may be lost.
Silverstone is a quality brand, but I would suggest getting s slightly more powerful PSU since that will output maybe 25A total.  (TASK is a generic crap brand - dont get it)

As I said take a look at the guide and you will understand the basics in looking for parts.
If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## Krafter (May 29, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> I would drop the X2 3800 to an X2 3600 Brisbane since it isnt much of a difference in speed (but is in price) and it OCs better.



I was thinking of doing that, but the 3800 is only like $10 more than the 3600.

As for the motherboard, I just thought that it was pretty good for the price. But I can grab a Gigabyte GA-M55S-S3 for $139?

What about this PSU:  SILVERSTONE SST-ST50EF ATX 500W Power Supply+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A = $145

Also, I just want to say that the guide you wrote is really informative, and it definitely helps newbies like me   .

Thanks again for your help.


----------

